# Fall Discount (All sail service and production)



## emayo1977 (Sep 11, 2002)

Quantum Sails (Northeast) is in the process of becoming the worlds most successful sailmaker. The reason for this is simple. Quality and perfection at any cost. We pride ourselves on creating the greatest product available at a reasonable cost. Since we are such a new company we are offering a fall special on all sails ordred or serviced. Please contact us to receive more information on this offer. 
Ed Mayo
Quantum Northeast
South Freeport, Maine
(207) 865-2100


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That takes guts ... to post spam on a competitors bulletin board. 

I do think however its pretty low after all.
Anyway, so here we go...
I have priced quantum sails for my boat, and found out that they were 50 to 75 % HIGHER than sailnets own Airforce sails. If somebody can make a point, that the quaantums last 3 times as long or are better sails in nature, than the big increase might be worth it. 
In the meantime i am very happy with my airforce sails
Thorsten


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Apparently, Quantum is putting these cheesy advertisements on several sailing forums, and I also resent it. These message boards are for sailors, not for commercial advertisers, and if we let the advertisers plaster their advertising messages all over, we''ll have to search through the ads to find non-commercial chit-chat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I tried to get a quote on a new # 3 this season from Quantun in Racine, WI and could not get any response even after visiting their loft. So much for their marketing & sales approach.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''d stay away from the Racine loft. The name says Quantum but it is the same old guys who run it. Call Quantum direct and avoid the Racine loft.


----------

